# Tapatalk



## bigbob73 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've always been able to connect via tapatalk, but haven't been able to in the last week.  Has something changed or is it just me?


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 26, 2011)

I had trouble a few weeks ago, but it's been fine lately. Try deleting/reinstalling the app.


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 26, 2011)

the past 2 weeks that is how I have been posting new threads mainly because the pics are in my phone. I havent had any issues lately either.

John


----------



## bakerboy7 (Dec 26, 2011)

Which OS are you running?  On my Android device, I've found that clearing the cache resolves any issues when I cannot connect to the forum.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 26, 2011)

I had the problem and it was a issue on my phone. I had to go into the applications menu and clear the cache then force stop it. Then rebooted the phone and it worked fine.


----------



## dewetha (Dec 26, 2011)

clearing the cache worked for me, thanks I was having a problem as well.

settings-->applications--> manage applications-->

find tapatalk and select clear cache


----------



## flyboys (Dec 27, 2011)

I had the same issues.  I deleted the app and re-downloaded it.  No problems since.


----------



## sdiver40 (Jan 13, 2012)

dewetha said:


> clearing the cache worked for me, thanks I was having a problem as well.
> 
> settings-->applications--> manage applications-->
> 
> find tapatalk and select clear cache


Worked for me as well. HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

I just installed it yesterday and it has worked great so far


----------

